# Best Skid Steer Chipper?



## QwikDraw (Dec 19, 2006)

I have found three models....anyone use them?

Valby http://www.valbysales.com/prod05.htm

Bearcat http://www.bearcatproducts.com/SkidSteer_photo.html?SkidSteerlinks

Alitec http://www.woodsequipment.com/turf_grounds/commercial/skid_steer_attach/chippers/chipper.asp

Thanks -


----------



## tbst (Dec 19, 2006)

Second link doesnt work. What are you planning on doing?


----------



## QwikDraw (Dec 19, 2006)

Small tree jobs, not lot clearing or anything that big. Ideal job would be enlarging a back yard area or field egde trimming.
link should work now.
Thanks


----------



## QwikDraw (Dec 21, 2006)

So from the lack of response I guess no one uses these or they're just not worth the money...


----------



## QwikDraw (Dec 21, 2006)

Hmmmm.

Not sure if that is a good thing, meaning, that I am on to a "nich" where I can get this machine in to areas that a truck and chipper can't go and no one has seen the advantages OR they just don't work too good and nobody has one.

Still scratching my head....:monkey:


----------



## ASD (Dec 21, 2006)

if you are going to spend 45k on a track skid steer and 10k on a chipper that will only chip 3" brush i think you would be better off with a 6" bandit and tow it with a 4x4 atv like a yamaha rhino less $ and will do what you need. or you could just get the right tool for off road work






or this set up we use


----------



## 04superduty (Dec 22, 2006)

wow, thats a big picture.


----------



## QwikDraw (Dec 22, 2006)

ASD,

I will have the skid steer for other applications. This would be an additional attachment to open up a few more jobs...so, it's more like an additional 10K and I will have a chipper too.

That Bandit is a cool set up...
Thanks..


----------



## Grizzly (Dec 26, 2006)

even a moutian goat from morbark is a good option if you plan on going in to forestry and land clearing. It may be 200,000, but it would be the baddest machine out of all the other tree Co. combined in your area. I don't own one myself, but I have a feeling that I would get subed out to jobs just so they could see it. transporting may be to some peoples disadvantage, but the safety to the operator is much greater than if you were to get a 6" altech or even that attachment for your skid-steer. I'm not saying to go blow nearly 200000k at a new machine, but it could be a option for your aplication.


----------



## ASD (Dec 26, 2006)

u meen this :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## JohN Dee (Dec 26, 2006)

Lol ASD don't tell me thats yours too?


----------



## Thor's Hammer (Dec 27, 2006)

The Alitech is a rebadged Bearcat.
The Valby is a farmi chipper, very high quality, but you may find it a little small. All the skid steer chippers are small fry, but may suit you for your needs.

In terms of big machines, give me one of these over the Mountain goat any day

http://www.cbi-inc.com/videos/CBI_6800.wmv


----------



## Grizzly (Jan 6, 2007)

ASD said:


> u meen this :biggrinbounce2:



Hell yea. 
Do you have one of those too?
You wouldn't hapen to have a chuck and duck type chipper laying arround just colecting dust would you?


----------

